# almost time.



## deathsayer (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## bjmlmt (Mar 26, 2015)

April 1st is the earliest I have found morels around here (even in the snow!)---will be heading to the woods near Canton, Ohio to see if there are any early peepers.


----------



## owf (Apr 10, 2014)

This cold snap isn't gonna help any. Go away cold! Go away!!


----------



## cotty (Jan 27, 2013)

owf i agree the cold is not helping, but it will not affect the blacks as much as it will the yellows, if the cold keeps up it will be a banner black season again this year and not so much for the yellows


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

Ah, I don't know. I guess it might come down to where you are. I've never found a black, but I found a decent number of yellows last year, even after the kind of crappy Spring like this is shaping up to be. But, I didn't find my first one til May 10!


----------



## cotty (Jan 27, 2013)

i used to not find many blacks myself till recent years, they have been more and more in the numbers have only had two good yellow seasons in the last five years, its been the year of the half frees and blacks here lately in south east ohio, and the hocking hills and wayne national forest area


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Finally started seeing skunk cabbage sprouting here in NE Ohio, wont be much longer. Getting ready!


----------



## deathsayer (Mar 5, 2015)

Went out scouting today, here in south west ohio and there is not much happening. With the weather and the rain this week I say we will be picking blacks in about a week give or take a couple. Happy Hunting


----------

